# Aristo 100 ton hoppers



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just finished painting my 49th car, did some trading with Bryan S.

I have a ways to catch-up with Rayman, but then he's rich!!!!

I just need to trade for one more to make 50 cars!!! But then I guess if I ran a caboose ,,thingy-ma-bob , that would make 50?????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty photo please i can see? 
Bryan


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty - sorry but RR's only count revenue cars in trains, so a 50 car train needs to be 50 cars, Cubbies aren't revenue cars, (unless you're going thru NJ or LV and running gambling in them...)

Scott


----------

